# Aqua One Aquis Advance 1050 - Leak



## ukco2guy (10 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Had an Aquis Advance 1050 on for about a month now with no issues up until early this week it has developed a leak. At first i wondered if it had anything to do with an increase in pressue on the outlet so i removed a new diffuser that i had installed also this week but this morning it has done it again. It appears to come from two slots on the side of the filter head (if that`s the right name). It`s not a heavy leak but almost like an overflow around the sides that slowly fills up and trickles out.

Any ideas? Can i open the head up to take a look? If i need to replace this are their any recommendations, the tank i use it with is 4ft / 49uk gallons.

Cheers,


----------



## Tom (10 Sep 2010)

Have you checked the 'o' rings?


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Their is no issue with the taps, i can only find o rings for those online not the canister itself. Their is a large rubber seal around the edge underside of the main head, i can`t see how it comes off? (sorry if that doesnt make sense).

Cheers,


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Sep 2010)

Ignore that  Found one: http://www.cdaquatics.co.uk/catalog/aqu ... -2638.html

I`ll take a look at the current o ring around the head, give it a little stretch and check for fatigue. If their isn`t any can i use any form of lube to seal it better?

Cheers,


----------



## chrisfraser05 (10 Sep 2010)

Cheers for the link there!

I've just picked up my new tank and its got a used aqua one 1200 with it. I was going to buy new seals for when I set it all up just incase!


----------



## Tom (10 Sep 2010)

Try some Vaseline


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Sep 2010)

@ Tom - Ok mate, wasn`t sure if anything like that would contain any chemicals that could affect fish / water etc  I`ll bung some on tonight and see how it goes, i think i`ll order some o rings anyhow just for spare purposes.

@ chrisfraser05 - No worries 

Cheers,


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Sep 2010)

Is it second hand or new? If it was new a month ago I'd be taking it back to the shop!


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Sep 2010)

Second hand sold as new (packaging was sealed when i received it) but i did pay a lot less than new so i can`t complain. I have been offered an Eheim Pro 3 so i`m wondering about replacing it.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Sep 2010)

You could always contact Aqua One? You never know they might honour the warranty. Out of interest how/where did you buy it? As buying on ebay auction or buy it now gives you different rights.

If you can get it fixed for free, and I think you should, you might as well try. It shouldn't matter how much you pay, goods should be free from manufacturing defects and fit for purpose. If you want more info about this then check out martins money tips, that man is a lifesaver!


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Sep 2010)

Ebay, listed as new but as with any item on there it`s second hand. I`ll try and get hold of Aqua One, i tried calling aquarium-parts.co.uk earlier but they don`t answer.

Martin? As in money saving expert dot com?

Cheers,


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Sep 2010)

Spoke to Aqua One, they suggest new o rings on the head itself, i`ve sent an email to support@aquarium-parts.co.uk we`ll see what happens 

Cheers,


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Sep 2010)

Yep that Martin  Cool hopefully it'll be sorted very soon!


----------



## ukco2guy (14 Sep 2010)

Hi,

Not heard back from the chaps yet  still leaking! Any ideas on other aqua one suppliers?

Cheers,


----------



## ukco2guy (16 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I have bit the bullet on this and have purchased an Eheim Professional 3 2075, picked it up for Â£75 and has another year of warranty left. I will keep the aquis back for the time being and see if i can get the head seals replaced, tonight so far it has dripped just over 200mm of tank water, it`s definitely coming from one side underneath so i guess that one of the head seals has gone and water is working it`s way down the side panel then out the bottom.

Can i ask, would complimenting the eheim 2075 with a single koralia 1 be sufficient for now on a 216ltr tank?

Cheers,


----------

